# How Do ATV Tire Sizes Work? + Video



## VS_Goose

*We explain what those numbers on the side of your tires mean*

How do ATV tires sizes work?

That is the subject of Episode 1 of our “You Asked, We Answered” series. This series is designed to answer the Internet’s most commonly searched ATV and UTV questions.

We turned to resident ATV expert Rick Sosebee to explain exactly how ATV tires sizes work


----------

